# Significant Attack in Pakistan



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43127791/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/



> KARACHI, Pakistan — Troops recaptured Pakistan's naval air force headquarters on Monday after a 16-hour battle with gunmen who had stormed the facility in the most brazen attack since the killing of Osama bin Laden.
> More than 20 militants assaulted the PNS Mehran base in the city of Karachi late on Sunday, blowing up at least one aircraft and laying siege to a main building in one of the most heavily guarded bases in the unstable, nuclear-armed country.
> The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the assault in the city of Karachi, which was a humiliating and costly blow to the army. The militants said it was revenge for the May 2 American raid that killed al-Qaida chief Osama bin Laden and the insurgents were under orders to fight until the death.


----------



## Viper1 (May 23, 2011)

Maybe now they see that India isn't their "threat numero uno" anymore.


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2011)

Wonder what the ISI has against the Navy?


----------



## Scotth (May 23, 2011)

Well this certainly isn't the first internal attack they endured, we will have to wait and see if they've reach there breaking point yet.  Who know they might decide enough is enough and finally decide to clean up there own house.  Not holding my breath but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Chopstick (May 23, 2011)

Only 6?  Imagine if they had brought friends.  
Do you think that is accurate? :confused:


> Interior Minister Rehman Malik said just six militants were believed involved in the attack on the PNS Mehran base in Karachi late Sunday, destroying or damaging two aircraft and laying siege to a main building in one of the most heavily guarded bases in the unstable, nuclear-armed country.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 23, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Wonder what the ISI has against the Navy?



The American planes parked on the runway.


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2011)

SOWT's post is brilliant.

Great....I can't wait to see how our food and supply situation works out.


----------



## QC (May 23, 2011)

Attack the country which has been covertly sheltering your leader...brilliant.


----------



## Typhoon (May 24, 2011)

> Wonder what the ISI has against the Navy?


Hahahaha yes!


----------

